# Homemade toys?



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

Have you ever noticed some of the most loved toys are the cheapest? Zeppelins new favorite toy is a cardboard box she scoots around the kitchen floor with her toys IN it!









Soooo.... I'm looking for any other homemade toys your dogs have loved!!!!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Sticks...the ultimate "green" toy!


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

My dog loves 10" pieces of rubber hose for fetch and tug. They don't last forever, but really inexpensive.


----------



## chelsa (May 31, 2009)

My boy Duke can't wait to get an empty plastic water,soda bottle small or a 3 litter bottle.


----------



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

I've stopped buying toys unless it's for a special occasion. Buying Bodie a stuffed animal is like giving him a $10 bill to rip up.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Go to your local tennis club and ask for the "dead" balls. These are the tennis balls that are no good for tennis anymore (not enough bounce).

Hit the local fabric store and get some fleece. One yard will make a TONS of toys. Cut the fleece into 2-3 inch wide strips.

Drill or cut holes in the tennis ball, thread the strips of fleece through it and position it in the middle. Braid the fleece on each side of the tennis ball and tie a big knot each end.

Voila! You have VERY cheap toys!!

Other idea - hit the local thrift or Goodwill store. Most stuffed animals are under $1. Remove any plastic eyes ans such and toss to the dogs. Who cares if they destuff them in 5 minutes - it's worth the $1 for the fun!


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

My dogs LOVE plastic bottles, like the 20 oz size...if someone has one in their hand they'd better watch out LOL It'll get snatched!


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

Empty water bottle, empty Milk Jugs- I always put treats in them, she loves them!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Sticks and plastic water bottles!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Bianca loves the toy I made for her in "arts and crafts" at dog camp. It's a fleece rope with a tennis ball in the middle. The way it's made is you take three strips of fleece material, braid them together, and then when you are halfway done you take a tennis ball and wrap it in one of the strips so that it is covered, then keep braiding the rest of the rope and tie off the end. 

The result is similar to this toy except the tennis ball is covered in fleece:


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Glad I read this post.

Those fleece toys look great.

I've seen pictures of dogs playing with an empty water bottle and wondered why? Many have mentioned it. I'm going to give it a try.


----------

